# Nebraska to Texas



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, it has been awhile since I've posted. Now I need some info about how/where/what about traveling to Texas from Nebraska. More specifically, I want to revisit some childhood places in San Antonio. I'm sure some are gone, but I do remember the river and pink flamingos. I was only 5 and now it is 58 years later. My dad was stationed at the AF base. We have a fifth and would like to get close, but not too close. Need to know some RV places that aren't fancy, but liveable. Which ones have bus or travel service into the town and the river walk? I have a guide, but the maps are limited. Help, Kathie


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You can also look for campgrounds in the Trailer Life website. I know there are a few in the surrounding areas.

I was born in San Antonio, too and I don't get over there very often. I have plenty of Uncles and cousins who worked on the AF base and some even retired. I believe there were two and now there is only one (probably Lackland).

I belong to 1000 Trails and I stay free at Medina Lake a few miles away, but it's close enough to visit town daily. Other friends stay in Kerrville which has MANY campgrounds and while a little further away, it's still a straight shot on I-10 into S.A.

Don't forget to visit the Alamo and Joskes ("Joss-keys")! Were you there when they used to have the Christmas diaramas that ran throughout the store? They don't do that any more but I could spend hours looking at their setups!


----------

